# Milligan



## pugnacious (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I shall be taking home the camera from work with me this evening so will hopefuly be able to post some piccies of our little lady tomorrow. Mind you, knowing her she will be all shy and bashfull this evening and hide in her pouch, so be prepared for just some nose shots !  

Catherine


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

Yay! cant wait i love to see hedgie picture!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm ready for my close-up Mommy!!


----------



## pugnacious (Feb 9, 2011)

Milli !


----------



## pugnacious (Feb 9, 2011)

and again........


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's stunning!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwwww!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Aw she is gorgeous! Looks like a sweetie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little cutie!


----------



## pugnacious (Feb 9, 2011)

Thankyou all


----------

